# UVC webcam driver?



## allbanddxer (Jun 6, 2009)

I have done a little searching about getting a USB webcam working on FreeBSD and it seems that there is no UVC driver. Does anyone know of a project to get this working? I did read that both OpenBSD and NetBSD have solutions for webcams. Forgive my ignorance of such things, but is it difficult to port driver from one BSD to another?
For now I can live without it but it would be a nice thing to have in the future.


----------



## vivek (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you tried camorama and xawtv packages to connect to a webcam? They seems to works with many cams under both Linxu and FreeBSD. Try those two apps.


----------



## Oko (Jun 7, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Have you tried camorama and xawtv packages to connect to a webcam? They seems to works with many cams under both Linxu and FreeBSD. Try those two apps.


That is truly ridicules post. The guy is asking about drivers and you are talking about GUI applications which are handling incoming video stream. 

No FreeBSD doesn't have drivers for USB cameras to speak of except spca5xx and phpsview  which are useless. Porting the work from OpenBSD and NetBSD would be totally non-trivial due to the difference in kernel.

Yes FreeBSD does have bktr driver for older camcorder type cameras. You can find such cameras on ebay if you are lucky.

Web cameras should be able to work (like security cameras). The problem is how would you make applications aware of video stream. 

Long story short FreeBSD is not a platform for you if you need to use cheap USB web cam.


----------



## allbanddxer (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the information Oko, thats about what I expected to hear... I would rather learn/run FreeBSD without webcam support than switch back to linux. With that being said, I can live without a camera for now.


----------



## alie (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Is it implemented on FreeBSD 8.0 ? Is there any plan for FreeBSD team to support UVC  driver ?


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 4, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it implemented on FreeBSD 8.0 ? Is there any plan for FreeBSD team to support UVC  driver ?



I don't see why it would be in 8.0, because it's nothing to do with base, it's more to do with the development of the drivers, and ability to port it to BSD.. Something might have changed in 8.0 that make them easier to *port*, but I don't see them being included in 8.0.


----------



## mix_room (Sep 9, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> No FreeBSD doesn't have drivers for USB cameras to speak of except spca5xx and phpsview  which are useless. Porting the work from OpenBSD and NetBSD would be totally non-trivial due to the difference in kernel.


Beg to differ: there is also the pwcbsd driver. It worked for me atleast. http://raaf.atspace.org/ (But perhaps that is the one you refer to as bktr)


----------



## nikobordx (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,

You can try this:
http://www.borgeaud.myzen.co.uk/v4l-compat/v4l-compat_20090826.tgz

Build with:

```
make -f Makefile.video
kldload ./lusbvideo.ko
```

But honestly, i don't know how to use it !
Nicolas.


----------



## lme@ (Sep 10, 2009)

There is some more info than in the tarballs readme here: 
http://www.borgeaud.myzen.co.uk/v4l-compat/


----------



## nikobordx (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, but it does not explain how to use the uvc driver, only the use the dvb driver !

Nicolas.


----------



## arli (Dec 11, 2009)

my webcam: 174f:5a31 only UVC driver support... 
so if i want to use it, only in linux by qemu... my sad freebsd


----------



## hselasky@ (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

Try webcamd, it supports UVC drivers.

http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/webcamd/

--HPS


----------



## arli (Jun 5, 2010)

hselasky said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Try webcamd, it supports UVC drivers.
> 
> ...



i work back to linux now,
but thank you for reply..


----------



## Oko (Jun 6, 2010)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Beg to differ: there is also the pwcbsd driver. It worked for me atleast. http://raaf.atspace.org/ (But perhaps that is the one you refer to as bktr)


It is a joke but you are welcome to use it.:e And no it has nothing to do with bktr.


----------



## hyperwizard (Jul 2, 2010)

I want this under FBSD-7.

Stuck on building the webcamd.


```
0 hyperwizard@purevil:ttyp2 /usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux 19:22:03 > make all
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -DCONFIG_USB_GSPCA -DCONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB -DCONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ -DCONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX -DCONFIG_DVB_STV0288 -DCONFIG_DVB_MT312 -DCONFIG_DVB_DS3000 -DCONFIG_DVB_STB0899 -DCONFIG_DVB_STB6100 -DCONFIG_DVB_LNBP22 -DBITS_PER_LONG=32 -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/dummy -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/headers -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/drivers/media/video/gspca -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/drivers/media/video/hdpvr -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/drivers/media/common/tuners -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/drivers/media/dvb/frontends -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/include -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/v4l-dvb/linux/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci -DLINUX -DCONFIG_INPUT -DCONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT -DCONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC -DCONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DVB -DCONFIG_I2C -DCONFIG_DVB_CORE -DCONFIG_AS102_USB -DCONFIG_FW_LOADER -DHAVE_WEBCAMD -include webcamd_global.h -O2 -Wall -Wno-pointer-sign -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/../cuse4bsd  -c /usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux/kernel/linux_start_section.c
In file included from <command-line>:0:
./webcamd_global.h:55:22: error: libusb20.h: No such file or directory
./webcamd_global.h:56:27: error: libusb20_desc.h: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/hyperwizard/UVC/ulinux.
```

Pls don't tell me I have to upgrade to FBSD8... or to backport the new USB stack from 8/9 to 7..

Any () solution?


----------



## lme@ (Jul 2, 2010)

You name it: "backport the new USB stack from 8/9 to 7.."


----------

